# Ebk



## jackiemar

Hallo!

Bitte! what's the meaning of this sentence in Spanish
Wie hoch ist der Abstand für die EBK?

Danke


----------



## Kajjo

Resolution of abbreviations can only be provided if more context is given.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

EBK, ni idea. ¡Mira a ver si nos das contexto!


----------



## Jana337

I think it is Einbauküche.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> I think it is Einbauküche.


That was my first idea, too. However, CONTEXT MATTERS.

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

I think _Abstand_ refers to _Aufpreis_ or _Mehrpreis für Einbauküchen_, provided that the context is actually about facilities of flats, hotel rooms or condos. Otherwise EBK wouldn't make any sense to me. See here for synonyms of Abstand.

In English: What's the surcharge for a kitchenett/ built-in kitchen appliances?

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

Ralf said:


> I think _Abstand_ refers to _Aufpreis_ or _Mehrpreis für Einbauküchen_


Nein, Ralf, ausnahmsweise möchte ich Dir widersprechen. Abstand bezeichnet in diesem Falle die Frage nach der Ablösesumme für die Übernahme einer gebrauchten Einbauküche.

_Wieviel Abstand möchtest Du für die EBK haben?
Wieviel Geld muß ich Dir zahlen, damit ich Deine gebrauchte EBK bekomme, wenn ich die Wohnung anmiete?
_
Es handelt sich hierbei um die Unsitte, daß der Vormieter für eine von ihm angeschaffte Sache vom Nachmieter Geld verlangt, obwohl der Nachmieter keine Vertragspflicht eingegangen ist. Dies funktioniert natürlich auch nur solange, wie der Vormieter den Nachmieter auswählen oder beeinflußen kann.

Kajjo


----------



## jackiemar

Si gracias significa :Einbauküche.
Pero cual es el significado de la oración, puede ser:
¿Cuantos metros tiene para una cocina de módulos?
 How many meter has is it for a fitted kitchen ?


Danke


----------



## Ralf

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, Ralf, ausnahmsweise möchte ich Dir widersprechen. Abstand bezeichnet in diesem Falle die Frage nach der Ablösesumme für die Übernahme einer gebrauchten Einbauküche. ...


Einverstanden, Kajjo. Mir war die Verwendung von "Abstand" in diesem Sinne eigentlich überhaupt nicht geläufig. Daher hatte ich versucht, einen Zusammenhang zu finden, der meinen Erfahrungen entsprach. Bislang hatte ich nur mit Bauträgern oder Vermietern zu tun, die Wohnungen anboten und für mitgelieferte Einbauküchen natürlich einen Aufpreis verlangten. Was in der späteren "Verwertungskette" einer Immobilie abläuft, entzog sich meiner Kenntnis ;-) ... wieder etwas dazugelernt .

Ralf


----------



## Kajjo

jackiemar said:


> How many meter has is it for a fitted kitchen ?Danke


No, we do not think so. Without further context, we figure it is the following meaning:

_How much do I have to pay for the used built-in kitchen?
(if the kitchen is not removed, but remains in the flat)
_
Kajjo


----------



## jackiemar

Kajjo thanks a lot for correct me. I`m a german student for 2 years so I have a lot of mistakes

Tschüss


----------



## Kajjo

You're welcome!

Kajjo


----------



## Ralf

jackiemar said:
			
		

> ... How many meter has is it for a fitted kitchen ?


... Not exactly. What we've found out so far is that "Abstand" refers to the sum of money to be paid for a fitted kitchen coming along with a rented or sold piece/unit of property when taking it over from a previous tenant or owner. Thus it refers to the 'transfer fee' for accepting a second-hand kitchen built in a flat or condominium.

Ralf


----------



## heidita

jackiemar said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bitte! what's the meaning of this sentence in Spanish
> Wie hoch ist der Abstand für die EBK?
> 
> Danke


 
Einbauküche, da wäre ich mein Leben nicht drauf gekommen!

Después de la valiosa ayuda de los compañeros te diría esto:

*¿A cuánto asciende el precio del equipamiento de la cocina?* 
(en caso de alquilar la vivienda con la cocina  - muebles y posiblemente electrodomésticos -  del anterior inquilino, que es costumbre en Alemania de pagar con un descuento, claro)


----------

